# Hello everyone, looking for a bit of support



## Feeownerb (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi, that title probably sounds more dramatic than it should. I have really been enjoying the forum and indulging in a makeup and beauty fix. When I say support it's just that I love makeup and I love my husband. Problem is he hates makeup! Over the years I have gradually learned that for an easy life it's better to just not wear makeup rather than disappoint him. I still indulge when I go out with the girls or if he is away but I miss wearing makeup on a daily basis and experimenting with new looks. Forgive me if responses to posts are irregular but I won't be on the forum when he is around as I don't want him to know about this. Don't get me wrong we have a lovely marriage it's just this one issue that we can't resolve and it really seems to get to him big time. 
Anyway, if I can't wear makeup I thought it might be nice at least to chat about it and listen to other peoples ideas. Lol. Thanks for listening. Fiona.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 15, 2017)

What about makeup bothers him so much? Is it the concept of people wearing it in general, or you wearing it specifically?

If it's something that gives you joy, he should support you, even though it's not his thing.


----------



## Feeownerb (Jan 16, 2017)

At first I worried that it was some kind of insecurity on his part. Worrying that I might attract unwanted attention but that isn't the case. He just prefers the natural look. When we first got married he would never kiss me when I was wearing lipstick and that was the first clue. He just doesn't like the makeup look. He prefers a natural look. I don't think he is going to change now (sixteen years in) so I have given up discussing it with him. I could probably get away with very subtle natural looking makeup but frankly that doesn't do it for me either.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 18, 2017)

Is it safe to say there are things that your husband is into (that don't hurt anyone, of course) that you may not like, but that you support him in because they give him joy? If this is the case, I don't understand why he has long refused to support your love of makeup. It doesn't hurt anyone. It gives you joy. Why should you have to acquiesce to him and yet he's still allowed (term used loosely) to indulge in things that you may not be into?


----------



## Oliviadavid (Mar 4, 2018)

If your husband loves your natural looks, what can be the more convenient thing than this


----------



## EmilyRose (Apr 26, 2018)

Feeownerb said:


> Hi, that title probably sounds more dramatic than it should. I have really been enjoying the forum and indulging in a makeup and beauty fix. When I say support it's just that I love makeup and I love my husband. Problem is he hates makeup! Over the years I have gradually learned that for an easy life it's better to just not wear makeup rather than disappoint him. I still indulge when I go out with the girls or if he is away but I miss wearing makeup on a daily basis and experimenting with new looks. Forgive me if responses to posts are irregular but I won't be on the forum when he is around as I don't want him to know about this. Don't get me wrong we have a lovely marriage it's just this one issue that we can't resolve and it really seems to get to him big time.
> Anyway, if I can't wear makeup I thought it might be nice at least to chat about it and listen to other peoples ideas. Lol. Thanks for listening. Fiona.



I didn't read you mentioning whether you have talked about it with him. 

Have you? I'd be interested to know


----------

